# Endodontist (Indian Dental Practitioner, MDS) career opportunities in Joburg, SA?



## deeptisa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi 

I am Dr. Deepti a MDS i.e. Endodontist (Indian Dental Practitioner) and request members of this forum to guide me about career opportunities in Joburg, SA? via a) Providing services as a dental consultant / Endodontist in Dental clinics or hospitals. OR b) Take up role as a faculty member/ lecturer in Dental Institutions or schools.

Kindly let me know different kinds of opportunities I would have in Joburg, SA., and please eloborate the required procedures or steps to be followed to get the eligibilty (if any)?

Warm Regards


----------

